# Rainbow Lorikeet needs home



## xycom (Sep 15, 2008)

I have a Rainbow Lorikeet up for adoption. The little fellow was handed in to one of the local Vets, it was picked up in the Werribee area and it's a lost pet. It has clipped wings and seems to need lots of personal contact (It likes a cuddle). It has a few minor injuries from a few Ravens having a go at it when it was picked up. I'm not experienced with Lorikeets but and it seems to hang it's head alot. It seems a bit unusual the way it hangs its head but it does sit with what I would consider a normal posture from time to time. 

It seems to be feeding well on Wombaroo Lorikeet mix but it's not interested in fruit or flowers.

I'm going away with work for a while next weekend and won't be able to look after it.

We would prefer to return it to its owner but it has been homeless since last Tuesday and looks like nobody is going to respond to the notices that have been put up. 
It would be preferable if you have experience with Lorikeets and if the owner contacts us your details will be passed on to them. 

If you're interested or know who it belongs to send us a PM

Does anyone know how to sex Lorikeets?


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi, what a beautiful little bird they are super affectionate. They can only be sexed by DNA, which is a feather pluck and sent of to some where like DNA solutions. If i was close I would take him?her as I have had alot of experience with them. This is still a baby bird as it still has black on its beack
Good luck


----------



## KaaTom (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh how gorgeous, wish I was closer my daughter really wants one


----------



## xycom (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for the info...

Per


----------



## xycom (Sep 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## Luke1 (Sep 17, 2008)

wheres melton?


----------



## euphorion (Sep 17, 2008)

victoria


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 17, 2008)

you can endoscopically sex them. its a cute little bugger


----------



## Surfcop24 (Sep 18, 2008)

Yeah.... Can only sex by DNA Test.... And again I would take him/her if I was closer that S/E QLD... I am even heading down to Sydney next week and could have picked him up enroute..... Oh Well... Surely there is someone else out there that would want a freebie....

I have one...And they can be so much fun...


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 18, 2008)

Helikaon said:


> you can endoscopically sex them. its a cute little bugger




sexing them takes about 5 mins in which the vet passes an edoscope into the abdomen and looks for ovaries or testes. simple as anything, the bird is awake within 2 mins and back to itself. we did lots of lorikeets for breeders at a time, usually around christmass where one breeder would bring about 100 in.

by the sounds of it you would have much better luck if you lived up here.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Sep 18, 2008)

Aww its a cutie


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 18, 2008)

thats another way of sexing but disadvantages of laparoscopy are the necessity of anesthesia and invasion of the coelomic cavity. How much does it cost to get done? and isnt this normally for breeders who have many birds to do rather than companion parrots?



Helikaon said:


> sexing them takes about 5 mins in which the vet passes an edoscope into the abdomen and looks for ovaries or testes. simple as anything, the bird is awake within 2 mins and back to itself. we did lots of lorikeets for breeders at a time, usually around christmass where one breeder would bring about 100 in.
> 
> by the sounds of it you would have much better luck if you lived up here.


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 18, 2008)

bundy_zigg said:


> thats another way of sexing but disadvantages of laparoscopy are the necessity of anesthesia and invasion of the coelomic cavity. How much does it cost to get done? and isnt this normally for breeders who have many birds to do rather than companion parrots?


 
for breeders it usually costs very little as they bring in very large numbers. it can be used for companion pets as one you get a 100% garantee on sex and a certificate per animal with an identification ring. anaesthetic is very safe and as mentioned is out of their system within minutes. the small incision into the abdomen is repaired extremely quickly. from my knowledge it costs liek 40 bucks.


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 18, 2008)

I can understand breeders doing it but its intrusive. I would stick to getting them DNA sexed - also due to the fact the many vets dont know much about birds I know our vet couldnt help with a problem with one of our birds so I would hardly let him do that to one of them
But like I said for a breeder it would make perfect sense



Helikaon said:


> for breeders it usually costs very little as they bring in very large numbers. it can be used for companion pets as one you get a 100% garantee on sex and a certificate per animal with an identification ring. anaesthetic is very safe and as mentioned is out of their system within minutes. the small incision into the abdomen is repaired extremely quickly. from my knowledge it costs liek 40 bucks.


----------



## xander (Sep 18, 2008)

bundy_zigg said:


> I can understand breeders doing it but its intrusive. I would stick to getting them DNA sexed - also due to the fact the many vets dont know much about birds I know our vet couldnt help with a problem with one of our birds so I would hardly let him do that to one of them
> But like I said for a breeder it would make perfect sense



I agree. DNA is easier and safer.How do you endoscope so many birds, as you would have to prep the incision area, and clean and steralise the endo-tube after each time.


----------



## xycom (Sep 18, 2008)

Can you use the same method they use in the poultry industy to sex chicks? By taking a look up their back end. Not sure what they call the procedure.


Per


----------



## xycom (Sep 19, 2008)

There's been a few offers to take the little fella but nobody has gotten back to me, If you have offered to take it and have my number please give me a call or get in contact with me asap.

I've still got the little fella and need to move it on by Saturday 20/9/08. I'll be going away for work which may take up to 3 weeks.


Per


----------



## xycom (Sep 19, 2008)

The Rainbow Lorikeet who has been named "Harry" by the kids has now got a home

Per


----------



## jimmy304 (Oct 23, 2008)

gday mate i was just wondering if you still had that baby rainbow lorri thanx


----------

